# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  عاجل: البدري أصيب بهبوط حاد...!

## عجبكو

*


تعرض  حسام البدري المدير الفني لنادي المريخ لازمة قلبية استلزمت نقله الى  مستشفى رويال كير بالخرطوم مساء اليوم السبت وذلك في اعقاب تدريب شاق اداه  بصالة الجمانيزيوم ، واكد الاطباء بالمستشفى استقرار حالة المدرب الذي وجد  عناية كبيرة واهتماماً متعاظماً من قبل مجموعة كبيرة من امهر الاطباء الذين  تولوا الاشراف على حالته برويال كير التي تعتبر احدث واكبر مستشفى في  الخرطوم ، وكان الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ تابع الاهتمام الكبير الذي  ابداه المسئولون في النادي وعلى رأسهم الدكتور جمال الوالي الذي سارع بنقل  المدرب الى المستشفى ليكون تحت رعاية طبية متكاملة حتى تماثله للشفاء  قريباً باذن الله.
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﺻﻴﺐ ﺑﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﺣﺎﺩ ﻭﺗﻢ ﻧﻘﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ رويال كير العالمية وكل قيادات المريخ معه ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺮﺓ..ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻭﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻣﺔ..
                        	*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*وربما يعمل ليهو عملية قصطرة اليوم...
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم اشفيه شفاء لايغادر سقما واكسه بعافيتك ومتعه بموفور الصحة ياكريم
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

ربنا يرفع عنه البلاء والمرض
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					




تعرض حسام البدري المدير الفني لنادي المريخ لازمة قلبية استلزمت نقله الى مستشفى رويال كير بالخرطوم مساء اليوم السبت وذلك في اعقاب تدريب شاق اداه بصالة الجمانيزيوم ، واكد الاطباء بالمستشفى استقرار حالة المدرب الذي وجد عناية كبيرة واهتماماً متعاظماً من قبل مجموعة كبيرة من امهر الاطباء الذين تولوا الاشراف على حالته برويال كير التي تعتبر احدث واكبر مستشفى في الخرطوم ، وكان الموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ تابع الاهتمام الكبير الذي ابداه المسئولون في النادي وعلى رأسهم الدكتور جمال الوالي الذي سارع بنقل المدرب الى المستشفى ليكون تحت رعاية طبية متكاملة حتى تماثله للشفاء قريباً باذن الله.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ربنا يقومك لينا بالسلامة 
ي رب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم اشفي البدري شفاءا عاجل يا رب العالمين 

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ربنا يشفى الكابتن حسام البدرى 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عاجل الشفاء إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة أدعو له بالشفاء , و أدعو بأن يبعد المولى عز وجل البلاء والعوارض عن الزعيم 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*الشفاء العاجل للمدرب البدري
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ...

اللهم اشفه يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*عاجل الشفاء إنشاء الله وربنا يشفى الكابتن حسام البدرى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ربنا يشفه ويعافيه من كل شر وبلاء 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تمنياتي له بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## كدكول

*بالشفاء ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*ربنا يعجل بالشفاء 
واجر وعافية ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ربنا يشفى الكابتن  ودعواتنا معاه 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويتولاه برحمته
*

----------


## monzir ana

*اللهم اشفه وعافه واعفو عنه وانشاالله اخر عارض
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اجر وعافية يا كابتن البدري 
ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك وتعود سالماً باذن الله 
اللهم نسألك الشفاء للبدري 
ندعوك في هذه الايام المباركة ان تشفيه وتعافيه وترد له صحته ليعود سالماً باذن الله 

*

----------


## ابو راما

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقمآ
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*نسال الله له الصحة والعافية
#ff0000
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*اللهم انا نسألك الشفاء العاجل
                        	*

----------


## محب المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياصفوة أدعو له بالشفاء , و أدعو بأن يبعد المولى عز وجل البلاء والعوارض عن الزعيم 



ده كلام متناقض،، اذا كان هو اكبر العوراض.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم نسألك الشفاء للبدري 
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم اشفه شفا لايقادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*عاجل الشفاء إن شاء الله
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*عاجل الشفاء ان شاء الله , ربنا يبعد عن الزعيم العوارض يارب
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*يا جماعة الآن الحالة مستقرة ولا حالتو كيف طمئنونا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل الشفاء البدري وربنا يحفظك لاسرتك بالصحة والسلامة
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم عجل بشفاءه شفاءا لا سقم بعده-- ونساءل الله ان يباعد بين المريخ والعوارض والنازلات بعد المشرق والمغرب
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*اللهم أشفه شفاءاً لايغادر سقماً .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اللهم أمييييييييييين
*

----------

